# My sweet baby George died today



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

A few hours ago my George died.
It was a horrible accident and it's all my fault, I didn't notice that he was coming after me and he got trapped in the shutting door. It's one of those doors that shut on their own, I always check but today I forgot. He died in a matter of seconds and I couldn't do anything to save him.
We all are devastated and in shock, it's all silent here and I guess all the birds know that something terrible happened, every now and then Trilly calls for him, I really don't know how she's going to react when she realises that he's not coming back. This morning they were walking around together, looking for a nest, and I promised them that I'd let them have their babies after we'd moved in the new house.
Poor my baby, you loved me and trusted me with your life, and I failed you so miserably. I will never forgive myself.
Good night my crazy little chicken, I love you and miss you so much.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

Aww poor little guy  So sorry you lost your beloved George


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh my gosh, that's terrible, I'm so so sorry  That picture is so so cute, I have tears in my eyes.


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

God bless little George. We lost our Monte just this week as well so I know how very sad losing our little sweeties are.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes it is a terrible pain and knowing that I am responsible for it makes it just unbearable. I don't think I will be able to let them out again knowing that I can't be trusted, it's not even fair for them to live with me to be honest.


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Accidents happen and this is very very tragic but an accident. You loved George and gave him a wonderful life. Hopefully in time you will come to grips with this, trust yourself again and know that it was an accident. If you were a horrible bird owner, he wouldn't 1) have had the opportunity or desire to fly after you or 2) you wouldn't care as deeply as you do now.

Hugs and prayers to you....


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I am deeply sorry for your loss, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Don't blame yourself accidents happen. It can happen to anyone. The best thing to do is learn from it so that it doesn't happen again. Your birdies would miss being with you!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Please don't beat yourself up. It isn't possible to be vigilant 100% of the time. Little slip ups are an unavoidable part of life, and sometimes the consequences are tragic.

You'll continue to let the other birds out because that's what a good bird owner does. You'll be taking the risk that something bad will happen, but keeping them locked up in the cage all the time would be worse because they wouldn't be able to live their lives to the fullest that way. It isn't possible to protect them from all dangers, but we do the best we can to keep them safe and also to make their lives as rich and enjoyable as possible.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm so sorry my heart sunk when I read this
I know its hard but please don't blame yourself
You are a great owner. You know they need to be let out

As others said accidents happen he lived a wonderful life with you.
RIP little George:angel:


----------



## Hemiboy007 (May 11, 2013)

feeling your pain. the fact that you are hurting is a sign that u are an amazing owner who obviously loved george to bits.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Give yourself some peace, you can't control everything all the time! You're an amazing owner and caregiver and your birds are lucky to have you.

His cagebars are made of millet and treats now! Fly free little George <3


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of George,may you know that he will be waiting for you at the rainbow bridge where to two of you will be reunited forever someday never to be a part again.:frown:


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you all for the kind words, they help me not to feel completely lost.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*George*

I am so sorry for your loss. I know you feel terrible, but as others have said, it was[an accident. Things happen so quickly! I worked at a rehab center for wild birds and accidently caught one in a door, just as you describe. I felt terrible and that was a wild bird not a beloved pet. But please forgive yourself and enjoy your remaining birds. Peace to you.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss









You are an amazing owner and accidents happen when we least expect it. To make you feel better, I had a Quaker for only 2 days...like I said accidents happen but this wasn't my falt but I still forgave the person who did it

I would love to let you play with my birds ANYTIME


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

I just read the terrible news. Please receive our condolences. I can only imagine the pain you are going through right now. I'm without words but please know that you are in our thoughts. Wishing you peace during this difficult time.

Hugs,
Caro & BabyMoo


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh no - that is so sad. 

Try not to blame yourself - it was an accident. 

Thank you for sharing that beautiful photo. 

RIP Little George.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

That's awful. I am so sorry. And yes, please remember, it was only an accident. Accidents happen to everybody. It even happened to me. It was an accident, and I let my lovebird eat too many sunflower seeds at once and killed him. George knows it was not intentional, and he still loves you and always will. Good luck friend


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

I am so sorry for the loss of your bird. Words cannot say enough to ease the pain you are going through


----------



## tiellytiel (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm so sorry about your lost. I lost my bird today and I know how you feel :'(


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss! And don't blame yourself, even when you're watching stuff can still happen... You'll meet George again one day. 
RIP George, fly free little one :angel:

Sorry I just noticed the date. I was on vacation and didn't get to give my condolences.


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

I am so sorry for your tragic loss


----------



## singalalka (Nov 19, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Luvourkiwi (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. George obviously loved you very much, which means you were doing a wonderful job raising him. You are in my prayers, R.I.P George.


----------

